# Analogausgang messen



## WIX (11 November 2009)

Abend forumer
ich habe eine s7 315 sps. da hängen e analogausgangskarten (4..20 mA und 0..20mA) das entspricht 0..200 (Scalierungswert)

ich möchte den strom vom ausgang messen (bei 0, 4,8.--20 mA)
wie geht ihr denn vor?
ich habe mir überlegt einen widerstand einzusetzen (als verbraucher) und danach den multimiter in reihe zu verschalten.
ich weiss aber nicht wie groß der widerstand sein muss? ist das beliebig?
Oder hat jemand von euch einen anderen vorschlag

achso, die karte ist:  6ES7 322-8BF00-0AB0 (DO8xDC24V/0,5A)

ich bedanke mich im voraus

WIX


----------



## bike (11 November 2009)

Du musst, damit überhaupt ein Strom fliesst einen geschlossen Stromkreis haben.
Was soll denn die Karte ansteuern? Oder ist das nur ein Versuch?
Wenn nur ein Versuch ist, würde ich einen 1k Widerstand anschliessen und dann die Spannung am Widerstand messen und mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz kommst du zum Strom.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2009)

Da der Analogausgang eine geregelte Stromquelle ist, kannst du direkt mit deinem Multimeter im Strombereich an die Ausgänge gehen.
Die Karte passt ihre Ausgangsspannung so an, dass der eingestellte Strom fließt.


----------



## WIX (11 November 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Du musst, damit überhaupt ein Strom fliesst einen geschlossen Stromkreis haben.
> Was soll denn die Karte ansteuern? Oder ist das nur ein Versuch?
> Wenn nur ein Versuch ist, würde ich einen 1k Widerstand anschliessen und dann die Spannung am Widerstand messen und mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz kommst du zum Strom.
> 
> ...


 
das ist ein test oder versuch

danke

Wix


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da der Analogausgang eine geregelte Stromquelle ist, kannst du direkt mit deinem Multimeter im Strombereich an die Ausgänge gehen.
> Die Karte passt ihre Ausgangsspannung so an, dass der eingestellte Strom fließt.


 

Hallo,

genau SO würd ich´s machen.

Wenn du einen Widerstand einsetzen willst (warum auch immer) musst du die max. zulässige Bürde des Ausgangs beachten (der max. Widerstandswert, der angeschlossen werden darf, damit die Karte den entsprechenden Strom noch treiben kann.

Würde es eine solche "Einrichtung" nicht geben, würde ein I-Ausgang ja ohne Hardware drann einen Lichtbogen erzeugen *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## bike (11 November 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Widerstand einsetzen willst (warum auch immer) musst du die max. zulässige Bürde des Ausgangs beachten (der max. Widerstandswert, der angeschlossen werden darf, damit die Karte den entsprechenden Strom noch treiben kann.



Stimmt, es geht auch ein Messgerät direkt anzuschliessn, doch die Version mit dem Widerstand hat zwei Vorteile:
Wenn ein Messgerät so empfindlich ist von 0 bis 20 mA kann es passiern, dass es bei schnelle Wertänderungen sich verabschiedet (Ist uns schon passiert im Versuchsaufbau)
Der zweiter Vorteil ist, dass die wenigsten solche genau Messgeräte haben um kleine Änderungen zu messen, bei ein Widerstand von 1k ist    die Spannungsdifferenz und damit der Strom gut zu beobachten.

bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt, es geht auch ein Messgerät direkt anzuschliessn, doch die Version mit dem Widerstand hat zwei Vorteile:
> Wenn ein Messgerät so empfindlich ist von 0 bis 20 mA kann es passiern, dass es bei schnelle Wertänderungen sich verabschiedet (Ist uns schon passiert im Versuchsaufbau)
> Der zweiter Vorteil ist, dass die wenigsten solche genau Messgeräte haben um kleine Änderungen zu messen, bei ein Widerstand von 1k ist    die Spannungsdifferenz und damit der Strom gut zu beobachten.



Seltsame Idee mit der Spannungsmessung:
1. Ist 1 kOhm als Bürde sowieso zu hoch (max 500 Ohm bei den Siemens Karten)
2. Kommt dadurch zusätzlich die Toleranz des Widerstandes ins Spiel. Wenn du was gutes aus der Bastelkiste nimmst vielleicht ein 1% Metallschicht. Oder nehmt ihr dann extra Präzisionswiderstände?
Auch wenn die meisten Messgeräte im Gleichspannungsmessbereich etwas genauer sind als im Strommessbereich, wird im Normalfall eine direkte Strommessung genauer sein. 
Für genaue Aussagen müsste man die Angaben des verwendeten Messgerätes und Messwiderstandes wissen.

Wenn man der Regelung der Analogkarte nicht traut, würde ich einen Widerstand (Wert und Genauigkeit sind dabei egal, max. Bürde beachten) mit dem Strommessgerät in Reihe schalten.


----------



## WIX (13 November 2009)

*Analogeingang eingeben*

Danke ...es hat geklappt mit dem analogen ausgang
ich habe aber ein anders problem:


An der SPS hängt eine Analogkarte (mit 4 Kanälen: Strommessung: 4--20mA).
Die Karte habe ich im Schaltschrank auf D eingestellt
Ich möchte mit Hilfe Vom Poti einen Analogwert eingeben (Wert eingeben+Strom)
Es klappt aber nicht mehr.. Am Anfang hat es aber geklappt
Die beiden anschlüßen vpom poti hängen am M+ und M- eingängen meines kanals
Hat jemand einen Rat
Danke im voraus
wix


----------



## WIX (13 November 2009)

es war ein verdrahtungsfehler

danke euch trotzdem

schönes wochenende an alle

WIX


----------

